# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Eeuwige eetbuien

## Don'tLetMeGetMe

Ik heb iets en daar wil ik echt van af.. het zit namelijk zo

ik probeer al jaren af te vallen en dag in dag uit gaat het het zelfde. Elke dag weer. Vandaag de dag eet ik 1 boterham voor mn ontbijt en een glas melk. Dan ga ik naar school met het idee dat ik vandaag eindelijk ga beginnen, dat ik het kan. Op school slaag ik er in om weinig tot niets te eten, omdat daar niet veel eten om me heen is. Met een voldaan gevoel fiets ik dan haar huis en ga ik thee zetten voor mezelf om mijn hongergevoel te drukken. Maar nog voordat het water gekookt is, kan ik het niet meer houden en zit ik weer te vreten, dag in dag uit. En dan zijn het niet 2 koekjes, nee, dan eet ik een hoeveelheid die een normaal persoon op een dag eet. En dat in minder dan een half uur. En daarna, nja, dan heb ik gegeten. En dan denk ik; ah joh , morgen is er weer een dag. Een tijd terug beloofde ik mezelf dat ik na vreetbuien een laxeerpil zou slikken of de boel eruit te kotsen. Nou, kotsen kan ik dus niet, wat ik ook probeer, het komt er niet uit, en met laxeerpillen probeer ik rustig aan te doen omdat ik weet dat ik elke dag vreetbuien heb en omdat NIEMAND hier achter mag komen. Heb er inmiddels pas een stuk of 15 genomen over de afgelopen maanden en ik ga gewoon liever niet verder nu ik er nog mee kan stoppen..

Honger of geen honger, ik eet. Maakt niet uit wat, als het maar vet is. Het komt er dus op neer dat hoe liever ik af wil vallen, hoe meer ik ga eten.. Die kut pro ana tips werken ook voor geen ene tyfus en ik heb hier echt geen zin meer in. Ik wil gewoon afvallen,... Weet iemand hoe ik in ieder geval van die vreetbuien afkom?

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi

Zo dat is een heel verhaal, lijkt me idd erg vervelend, en ik vind het wel verstandig van je dat je met de laxeerpillen gestopt bent, deze zijn absoluut niet goed voor je!
Maar heb je wel echt last van overgewicht? (lengte+gewicht etc)
Ik heb verder ook niet echt veel verstand van dit soort zaken, maar ik vind het echt heel vervelend voor je, heb je al een geprobeerd om een soort van voedingschema met gezonde dingetjes!! te maken, zodat je niet de hele dag niks eet en daarna een enorme eetaanval krijgt? gewoon goed verdelen in een gezond ontbijt, lunch, en avondeten groenten etc, en proberen ipv een pak koekjes iets van fruit te pakken wat je erg lekker vind, en neem eventueel wat fruit mee naar school, kan nooit kwaad! Hoe je precies van die vreetbuien afkomt, nja je kunt het proberen met bovenstaande tips, maar dat is natuurlijk geen garantie als het echt zo erg is, je zult het toch zelf moeten doen... het is niet anders, ik hoop ook voor je dat er verder hier nog iemand op zal reageren die er echt veel verstand van heeft en hier dagelijks mee te maken heeft!

veel suc6 liefs,

----------


## davanzu21

Lax is troep...

Je valt er niet van af, want ik weet niet of je de werking weet??? Lax werkt pas in je darmen, het trekt allemaal vocht naar je darmen, en dat ga je voelen... Echter is daarvoor alles al uit je eten gehaald, dus je valt er niet van af, en het zit er zo weer aan omdat je lichaam vocht vast houd.

----------


## Sylvia93

dus des te meer redenen om geen laxeermiddelen te gebruiken!!

liefs,

----------


## Déylanna

> Ik heb iets en daar wil ik echt van af.. het zit namelijk zo
> 
> ik probeer al jaren af te vallen en dag in dag uit gaat het het zelfde. Elke dag weer. Vandaag de dag eet ik 1 boterham voor mn ontbijt en een glas melk. Dan ga ik naar school met het idee dat ik vandaag eindelijk ga beginnen, dat ik het kan. Op school slaag ik er in om weinig tot niets te eten, omdat daar niet veel eten om me heen is. Met een voldaan gevoel fiets ik dan haar huis en ga ik thee zetten voor mezelf om mijn hongergevoel te drukken. Maar nog voordat het water gekookt is, kan ik het niet meer houden en zit ik weer te vreten, dag in dag uit. En dan zijn het niet 2 koekjes, nee, dan eet ik een hoeveelheid die een normaal persoon op een dag eet. En dat in minder dan een half uur. En daarna, nja, dan heb ik gegeten. En dan denk ik; ah joh , morgen is er weer een dag. Een tijd terug beloofde ik mezelf dat ik na vreetbuien een laxeerpil zou slikken of de boel eruit te kotsen. Nou, kotsen kan ik dus niet, wat ik ook probeer, het komt er niet uit, en met laxeerpillen probeer ik rustig aan te doen omdat ik weet dat ik elke dag vreetbuien heb en omdat NIEMAND hier achter mag komen. Heb er inmiddels pas een stuk of 15 genomen over de afgelopen maanden en ik ga gewoon liever niet verder nu ik er nog mee kan stoppen..
> 
> Honger of geen honger, ik eet. Maakt niet uit wat, als het maar vet is. Het komt er dus op neer dat hoe liever ik af wil vallen, hoe meer ik ga eten.. Die kut pro ana tips werken ook voor geen ene tyfus en ik heb hier echt geen zin meer in. Ik wil gewoon afvallen,... Weet iemand hoe ik in ieder geval van die vreetbuien afkom?



Hoi hoi,

Het is ergens wel logisch dat jij aan het eind van de dag zo'n "vreetbui" krijgt. Je eet s'ochtends maar 1 boterham, en vervolgens helemaal NIETS meer. Dat betekent dus dat jou lichaam de hele dag op 1 boterham moet leven!! Is niet zo heel verstandig. Eet zowiezo 3 keer per dag. Ontbijt normaal en gezond, eet tussen de middag (gezond), en dan s'avonds een warme maaltijd. Het belangrijkste voor gezonde voeding is gevarieerd eten. Afwisseling voorkomt dat je tekorten oploopt van bepaalde voedingsstoffen, en van andere stoffen teveel binnenkrijgt.
Wat betreft die laxeer middelen die je gebruikt of hebt gebruikt, en dat overgeven wat je wilt doen. Doe dat alsjeblieft niet!! Begin er niet aan, meissie!! Niet aan die laxeer middelen en ook niet dat overgeven. Begin gewoon met drie keer per dag te eten, en je zal zien dat aan het eind van de dag de honger lang niet zo erg is. Succes

gr.
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hee,,


heb je zo ondertussen al iets aan alle bovenstaande tips gehad??
we zijn hier namelijk erg nieuwsgierig aangelegd hihi :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## Mareen

heej meid!!!
dit is vast neit wat je wilt horen!
maar kom niet meer op die proana sites! het doet je niks goeds!
en ik kan het zeker weten!!!! ik ben precies begonnen met jou en ben geeindigd met een eetstoornis!
ajb gebruik geen lax probeer niet te kotsen of wat dan ook. die vreetbuien zijn te onderdrukken! probeer jezelf af te leiden! ga naar buiten een stuk lopen. doe iets wat je leuk vind. ga naar de bibliotheek of het dorp. iets wat je afleid als je ook maar denkt dat je een vreetbui kan krijgen. als je een paar dagen iets anders hebt gedaan kan het die cirkel waar je in zit een beetje doorbreken
succes

----------


## Sylvia93

En dat noem ik nou een goede tip!!

xxx

----------


## Mareen

Heej heej.
ik wilde je nog even wat zeggen waarvan ik denk dat het echt belangrijk is!
een vreetbui komt niet omdat je zwak bent! je hebt het de hele dag vol gehouden om weinig te eten en daar is wilskracht voor nodig. maar daardoor kom je nog is in de problemen! je bloedsuiker word laat aan het eind van de dag en je snakt naar suiker dus je eet maar je kan niet stoppen. je hersenen weten pas een half uur na dat je iets hebt gegeten dat er eten in je lijf zit. dus aan het begin van een vreetbui heb je evenveel honger als na 20 minuten. daarom denk je niet aan stoppen tot je zo vol zit dat het pijn doet. (als het een vreetbui is iig en niet gewoon iets te veel gegeten) sorry als dit totaal iets anders is dan je wil. en het is ook zo dat weinig eten zorgt dat je niet afvalt. alles wat er WEL inkomt slaat je lichaam op in vet omdat het niet weet wanneer het weer eten krijgt. de stofwisseling gaat veel langzamer. eet regelmatig het hoeft niet gigantisch veel te zijn. gewoon regelmatig eten. stofwisseling gaat sneller en je krijgt omdat je genoeg gegeten hebt minder vreetbuien en je valt nog sneller af ook (ten minste, als het echt nodig is om af te vallen want als je al niks hebt zal er ook niet veel meer af gaan)
groetjes van mij

----------


## Don'tLetMeGetMe

> hee,,
> 
> 
> heb je zo ondertussen al iets aan alle bovenstaande tips gehad??
> we zijn hier namelijk erg nieuwsgierig aangelegd hihi
> 
> liefs,



Hee,
stom stom dat ik niets van me heb laten horen natuurlijk -.- heel erg bedankt voor alle reacties (:

Nja eigenlijk gaat het niet zo goed nu. Die vreetbuien worden zegmaar steeds erger wanneer de wilskracht om af te vallen groter wordt. Soms kom ik uit school en eet ik heel veel. Daarna zit ik even stil en is er niets aan de hand. Ineens voel ik me dan hopeloos en ren ik naar mijn kamer. en dan neem ik zo'n kut pil. Heb ik al een paar dagen gedaan de afgelopen weken en het werkt voor geen ene reet natuurlijk, maar ik moet gewoon iets hebben om het idee te hebben dat ik toch iets goeds gedaan heb die dag. en dan ga ik sporten. vervolgens ga ik slapen met niets meer in mijn lichaam dan suiker suiker suiker , en een laxeerpil, en soms nog een diarreeremmer erachteraan omdat ik weet dat het fout gaat. Téring wat een bende eigenlijk. ik besef me wel dat ik mijn lichaam nu helemaal aan het verkloten ben en ik wil er ook echt mee stoppen, en dat gaat me ook wel lukken. ik heb heel erg veel gehad aan de reactie van Mareen. Tenminste, daar kan ik echt iets mee nu. ik realiseer me namelijk wel dat ik alles aan het verkloten ben en tegelijk niet eens afval (jup, ik ben nog dikker geworden ook)

nogmaals, iedereen echt bedankt. ben super blij dat ik dit hier kwijt kan, anders was het allemaal nog erger gegaan denk ik -.-

ennn even voor de duidelijkheid; verder gaat het wel goed me hoor. t is niet zo dat mijn leven een kutzooi is en dat niets goed gaat. heb gewoon wat problemen met de manier waarop ik mijn problemen oplos. dit is met school,vrienden en dus ook met afvallen. maar ik moet dit kunnen, en anders.. moet ik toch echt is een keer iets anders gaan proberen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Mooi dat je veel aan de reactie van Mareen hebt gehad, hier zijn we tenslotte voor!
En idd ben je nu hard op weg om je lichaam te verkloten... dus probeer jezelf zo snel mogelijk te realiseren dat je nu meteen moet stoppen met laxeermiddelen!!
Maar nog even dit, die eetbuien heb je die alleen als je alleen thuis bent en je komt op school? Of ook als je ouders thuis zijn? Al neem ik aan dat het laatste niet het geval is want deze zullen je toch tegen moeten houden..

En je hebt deze eetbuien echt als je uit school komt toch? Waarom probeer je het dan niet om na school bijv met een vriendje mee te gaan (voorkomt dat je thuis je kast leeggraait) of ga langs een familielid (als deze in de buurt wonen) En ga dan pas terug als je weet dat een van je ouders thuis zijn.
Als je natuurlijk ook gewoon eetbuien hebt terwijl je ouders thuis zijn, is het misschien handig om je ouders hierover in te lichten, zodat zij je bijvoorbeeld tegen kunnen houden! Leg ze uit dat je graag wat gewicht kwijt wilt, ze willen je echt vast helpen! En kunnen je thuis dus steunen in het geval dat jij het nodig hebt!

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan...

xxx

----------


## davanzu21

Beste medicijn hoe zonde dat ook is, is om als je de drang voelt om onmiddelijk al je eten weg te gooien! Of er afwasmiddel overheen te doen zodat het oneetbaar wordt. Het is zonde maar het helpt echt.

Ga je dan naar de winkel, geef je bankpas in bewaring of laat het thuis en geef een maximale hoeveelheid aan eten uit, niet meer.

Het is heel vervelend en zonde, maar je wilt er toch vanaf?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm lijkt me idd best wel zonde, dan lijkt mij de optie van gewoon niet veel geld meenemen naar de supermarkt zodat je al die 'lekkere dingen' niet kunt kopen veel beter, en wat je niet in huis hebt kun je niet opeten :Smile:  Dus eigenlijk begint het al bij het moment dat jij al die dingen meeneemt uit de winkel, als je daar wat aandoet, stoppen misschien de eetbuien ook, omdat er niks meer te eten valt  :Big Grin:

----------

